# Using measuring devices...



## jennifer75 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you rely on measuring cups and spoons for measuring exact amounts called for, or do you eyeball it? 

If you eyeball it, how long did it take before you were comfortable doing this?


----------



## Mama (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends upon whether I am cooking or baking.  If I'm cooking, I usually eyeball it and taste as I go along and reseason when necessary.  Baking , however is more of a science so I always measure.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Mama, cooking verses baking is the big difference.  I always measure precicely when baking, even a smidge off of something like flour or baking soda and a great cookie becomes "just okay".  

For cooking I eyeball A LOT.  It did take me a long time before I was really comfortable but now I rarely pull out measuring utensils when cooking.  I prefer to eyeball, taste, eyeball, taste.  You just get a feel after a while.


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2009)

Baking (which I rarely do) I measure exactly.

Cooking I usually eyeball, but it depends. Sometimes, with cups of liquids I will measure. If the recipe calls for two cups of chicken stock I will measure that, but if it calls for a quarter cup then I will guess. Things like herbs and spices and oils and vinegars and things like that I guess. It took me a long time to feel comfortable trying to guess, but once I jumped in and did it I realized that in most cases the recipe is not going to suffer if you use a little more than that the recipes calls for or a little less.


----------



## Sparkly77 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mama said:


> It depends upon whether I am cooking or baking. If I'm cooking, I usually eyeball it and taste as I go along and reseason when necessary. Baking , however is more of a science so I always measure.


 
Ditto.  Can't take chances with baking.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 13, 2009)

Mama said:


> It depends upon whether I am cooking or baking.  If I'm cooking, I usually eyeball it and taste as I go along and reseason when necessary.  Baking , however is more of a science so I always measure.


Listen to mama!


----------



## stephenwhite78 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL....I learned this lesson a long time ago. Mama knows it all.


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, for cooking I measure to taste. For baking I am very exact, my mom even gave me measuring spoons for "pinch", "dash", and "smidgen" as a joke.


----------



## miniman (Feb 14, 2009)

I go along with all the others. Baking needs to be exact, so I measure. Savoury cooking I sometimes do and sometimes don't. I probably do the first time with a new recipe, I until I get an idea of how I want the flavour to develop.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a broken record, but, a baking RX get's carefully measured - cookery does not depend on exact ratios of ingredients for a specific chemical reaction - it's more of a "to taste" thing.

I do measure things, somewhat, but I don't go crazy if I'm a little over or under what the RX calls for.


----------



## CookinNow (Feb 17, 2009)

I am in complete agreement on measuring. Baking ingredients must be precise. I have noticed quite a difference in results being just one or two tablespoons off when measuring flour. It's definitely worth the trouble to be very accurate when baking.


----------



## Glorie (Feb 17, 2009)

Mama said:


> It depends upon whether I am cooking or baking. If I'm cooking, I usually eyeball it and taste as I go along and reseason when necessary. Baking , however is more of a science so I always measure.


 
I do the same as Mama.  Baking is more science than cooking


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 26, 2009)

Cooking: eyeball 

Baking: measure, which is why I don't like baking.


----------



## HMGgal (Feb 26, 2009)

Cooking: first time I try a recipe, I'll measure pretty carefully so if it's off, I get a better idea of what to change.

Baking: I use a scale. Soooo much easier than measuring cups, etc.


----------



## natnician (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it true that your measuring cups are not meant to measure wet, just dry?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

natnician said:


> Is it true that your measuring cups are not meant to measure wet, just dry?





There are two types of measuring cups, one for dry ingredients and another for wet.

The measuring cups for dry ingredients have a smooth, unbroken rim.  The ones used for measuring wet ingredients have a pouring spout on them and room above the last measuring level to allow for accurate measurement without spilling.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

For the last 14 years or so I have been (almost exclusively) using an electronic scale to measure as I cook.  It's accurate, especially in baking.  But what I really like is that it allows me to cook without dirtying up a lot of measuring tools.


----------



## natnician (Feb 26, 2009)

that makes sense.  when your doing something like sour cream or peanut butter is that wet or dry measure?


----------



## Scotch (Feb 26, 2009)

Wet Measuring Cup:







Dry Measuring Cups:






Note that both actually measure volume. You can use the dry measuring cups for measuring liquids, but it's not a good idea to use the wet measuring cups to measure dry ingredients such as flour since that would make it difficult to be precise, which is important in baking.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 26, 2009)

natnician said:


> that makes sense.  when your doing something like sour cream or peanut butter is that wet or dry measure?


I would generally use the dry measuring cups, but not bother to level it too carefully. But either would do since the amount of sour cream or peanut butter isn't critical in most recipes -- except for baking (e.g., peanut butter cookies), where you want to be reasonably close.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

natnician said:


> that makes sense.  when your doing something like sour cream or peanut butter is that wet or dry measure?



Good question.  Yes, they are wet.  But, since they don't actually spill, I think I'd use the dry measuring cups for them.  You could fill the cups and use the flat side of a knife to sweep across the top to level them out for accurate measuring.


----------



## Hungry (Feb 27, 2009)

*Measure ??*



HMGgal said:


> Cooking: first time I try a recipe, I'll measure pretty carefully so if it's off, I get a better idea of what to change.
> 
> Baking: I use a scale. Soooo much easier than measuring cups, etc.



I will agree with this.
I hate to try to post all the changes I made to the Bran Muffin recipe that is on the All Bran box.
First I double the recipe.
1 1/4 cups of milk has evolved to 3 cups.
2 cups of All Bean is now 4 cups (some heaped, some level)
1 egg is now 2 eggs.
1 1/4 cup of flour is now 2 1/2 (some heaped, some level)

The original recipe did not call for any of the following:
2 cups chopped walnuts.
1 1/2 cups of raisins.
12 oz pack of Crasins.
20 oz can of crushed pineapple.

So... yes recipes give you a goods place to start.

Charlie


----------



## Scotch (Feb 27, 2009)

HMGgal said:


> ...Baking: I use a scale. Soooo much easier than measuring cups, etc.


Agreed, and it's far more accurate -- especially when measuring something like flour. Unfortunately, very few American recipes for home use, particularly those for baking, list all ingredients by weight.


----------



## gecko (Feb 27, 2009)

i think as most of you, mama is right, but i learned to cook by the eyeball, but when baking is different, anyway, ussually the first time i make a recipe i try to follow the recipe , hte second time is totally different, lol

greetings from venezuela


----------



## Hungry (Feb 28, 2009)

Hungry said:


> I will agree with this.
> I hate to try to post all the changes I made to the Bran Muffin recipe that is on the All Bran box.
> First I double the recipe.
> 1 1/4 cups of milk has evolved to 3 cups.
> ...


******************************************************************
Must correct this post...
I made a batch of muffins today and it is a 20 Oz can of crushed pineapple not a 14 oz, can.
I also got a little generous with the nuts and raisins... also added a little more flour and All Bran.

The point I want to make is that measurements are not all that critical. 

I want to end up with enough mix to fill 3, 12 cup muffin pans.


----------

